# About time



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunderland gets the 2018"Tall Ships Race"(Hippy)


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Well if they do as good a job as Hartlepool did it will be worthwhile Tony....

geoff


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

Only just heard of this well done Sunderland hope your residents enjoy the occasion as much as we have in Liverpool.KYPROS


----------



## Scelerat (Sep 18, 2012)

Can you imagine the reactions of they crews when they go ashore! Cultural wasteland isn't in it!


----------

